# 2008 Big Chill Event - Jackson, MS Nov 7th-9th



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*2008 Big Chill Event - Jackson, MS Nov 7th-9th*

*Register online for this race at: **http://www.rcracingxtreme.com/11.htm*

Date: Friday, Saturday and Sunday – November 7th, 8th and 9th 2008

Schedule – *This is a three day event.[/B]

Track is open for practice after 7:00am
Qualifiers start at 12:00am (3 - 7 mins qualifiers for Elec and Nitro, 8 mins for 1/12th Scale).

Friday - Open practice
Saturday - 3 arounds of Qualifiers
Sunday - last chance Qualifier (7 mins qualifiers for Elec and Nitro, 8 mins for 1/12th Scale) then the mains and Series Awards Ceremony

Race Format: 

Qualifier resort after each qualifier.​Qualifiers:

All Sedan Classes are 7 min qualifiers.

Nitro Classes are 5 min qualifiers
1/12 Scale 19T 4Cell are 8 min qualifiers and Mains.​Mains:

1 main

Nitro GT Class - The A Main is 15 minutes, B Main Nitro Mains are 7 minutes, all other Mains are 5 minutes, top 2 positions will bump up.

Nitro Class The A Main is 30 minutes, B Main Nitro Mains are 10 minutes, all other Mains are 5 minutes, top 2 positions will bump up.

All Sedan lower mains will be ran first, B Main top two only will bump up to the A Main, A Main will have 12 racers 

Sedan elec classes are 7 min mains and no bump ups below B Main.

Weights: Roar Rules unless otherwise specified.

For Electric Touring: 4 cells- 1375g rubber, 5 cells- 1450g rubber tires and 6 cells/LiPos - 1525g rubber tires. (Per ROAR’s new rules)
Nitro Sedan - 1725g
Nitro GT
Cars will be weighed
We will have trophies to hand out for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and TQ.

Classes: (Personal Transponders are required)

All 13.5 and 17.5 Brushless are legal for all Stock classes

Stock Sedan – Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / 27 Turn Motors and locked Timing. All 13.5 and 17.5 Brushless Motors are legal and no sinder rotors. 4 cell, 5 cell, 6 cell and LiPo are legal. See weight requirements

Pro Stock Sedan – Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / 27 Turn Motors open timing and bearing are legal. All 13.5 and 17.5 Brushless Motors are legal and sinder rotors are legal. (OPEN MOTOR RULES as long as they are 27 turn and/or 13.5, 17.5 BL) 4 cell, 5 cell, 6 cell and LiPo are legal. See weight requirements. 

Nitro Expert – Touring Bodies / .12 or RTR .15 Engines / Foam Tires. This class could be mixed with Nitro Expert, depending on the number of entries in Nitro Sedan.

Nitro Sedan - Touring Bodies / .12 or RTR .15 Engines / Rubber Tires only. This class could be mixed with Nitro Expert, depending on the number of entries in Nitro Sedan.

1/12 Scale 19T 4Cell - 19 Turn Motors and locked Timing / Foam or Rubber Tires. Novak 4300 and 10.5 Brushless Motors are legal.

NEW CLASS Nitro GT
***** INFERNO GT SPEC CLASS *****

THE SPEC CLASS IS DESIGNED TO LET PEOPLE GET INTO THE RACING SIDE OF REMOTE CONTROLLED CARS AT A LOWER COST. 

THE RULES FOR THIS CLASS ARE AS FOLLOWED:

THE INFERNO GT MUST BE RAN EXACTLY LIKE IT CAME OUT OF THE BOX, NO MODIFICATION ARE ALLOWED TO BE DONE TO THE CAR, IT MUST STAY BOX STOCK EXCEPT FOR THE FOLLOWING:

1. YOU WILL BE ALLOWED TO CHANGE YOUR RADIO EQUIPMENT.

2. YOU WILL BE ALLOWED TO CHANGE THE SHOCK OIL TO WHAT EVER YOU WOULD LIKE BUT THE SHOCK SPRINGS MUST STAY THE SAME

3. YOU HAVE A CHOICE OF THREE TYPES OF TIRES:

- GRP TREADED TIRE part# GMWO1C or B / OR 
- OFNA SLICKS OR TREADED part # 86504 WHITE& 86508 CHROME OR 
- KYOSHO V - Slick Tire (IGT002-45 45-shore rating - Soft compound / IGT002-55 (55-shore rating) - Medium compound / IGT002-60 (60-shore rating) - Hard compound)
- Ipanema - Available Shores: 35, 40, 45, 50 & 55

NO OTHER TIRES ARE ALLOWED!! (CHECK WITH YOUR LOCAL HOBBY SHOP OR THESE TIRES)

4. PERSONAL TRANSPONDER REQUIRED!!!
Possible cars:

Inferno GT BMW M3 GTR with GXR28
Inferno GT Aston Martin DBR-9 with GXR28
Inferno GT Calsonic 350Z with GXR28
Inferno GT Subaru Impreza WRC with GXR28
Inferno GT Ferrari F430GT with GXR28
Inferno GT2 Audi A4 DTM
Inferno GT2 Corvette C6-R

Also these engines are legal....
5. We will add a couple of low cost engines to the list for GT, the reason is simple, some people like to have a choice and sometimes the supply can be a problem so if we add a couple others, this should help this. They are:

OS Engines .21VG pull-start Cost is around $169.99
Sportwerks .26 V2 pull-start Cost is around $129.99
Dynamite Mach .26 pull-start Cost is around $129.99

6. We are willing to add a Mod Elec. or 19t / 10.5 Class if we get some entries... Just let me know if you are interested.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/2007-bass-pro-series-jackson-ms-120/









 Home of the Bass Pro Series
www.rcracingxtreme.com 
A deal has been worked out with the following hotel..

Best Western Airport Inn
257 S Pearson Road, 
Pearl, MS, 39208

Phone: 601/936-2060

You must call and ask for the "Big Chill Race" discount

The normal single rate is 72.00 per night, with the discount the rate is 61.00 per night

The normal double rate is 77.00 per night, with the discount the rate is 68.00 per night.

You must reserve your room by November 5th. They also may run out of rooms so please reserve ASAP*


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Bump TTT...


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

4 days till race time....


----------

